
Browser Benchmark – Safari 11 vs. Chrome 63 vs. Firefox 57 (Quantum) - afloatboat
https://www.railsmine.net/2017/12/browser-benchmark-safari-11-chrome-63-firefox-57.html
======
ahartmetz
The problem with browser benchmarks is that they don't measure what you
actually care about most, which is rendering a web page loaded over the
network. That is hard to measure, so instead let's just rate browsers by stuff
that isn't important, but easy to measure...

